# What's the correct uniform?



## mikeg43 (Nov 8, 2020)

I'm a newbie and have never served in the Royal Navy. Doing research on my father. When a Petty Officer becomes an Acting then Temporary Chief Petty Officer, what uniform does he wear (ie that of a P.O. or a C.P.O.)? If he still wears the uniform of his substantive rank ie P.O., how does anyone know he is now 'senior'?


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

I would guess that the uniform changes from Acting ior Temporary to CPO. If it is a very short period, probably nothing. The uniform is the same, it is just the marking that makes the difference. The PO wears double anchor as well as 'the chevron' on the upper arm. If CPO he would not wear the badhes but instead just the three buttons on the cuff. Easy enough to do a bit of sewing.


----------



## mikeg43 (Nov 8, 2020)

My Dad was an Acting CPO for nearly 4 years (1940-44) before he became a Temp CPO (Oct 1944) then CPO (Nov 1944). So for the 4 years, do you think he would have still worn the PO double anchor? I'm trying to assemble the badges, chevrons and ratings patches he would have worn in year order. Since he got his third GC chevron in August 1941 (when he was an Acting CPO), I'm trying to figure out if he would have actually worn the three chevrons (as CPOs didn't wear them ). Thanks ever so much for your interest.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

CPO.... see photo. Three buttons on cuff. No double anchor or chevrons. (These are WW2 uniform.)










Petty Officer. Double anchor and with chevrons. (Again, WW2 uniform)


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

My last post. the photo of the Petty Officer... the cap badge looks 'odd'. Here is a better with the correct cap.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Chevrons. I should have remembered the correct name... being an ex P.O., Sea Cadets. The correct name is the iis the 'Good Service Badge'. 

Here is the following:

3921. Good Conduct Badges Good Conduct Badges are represented by V-shaped stripes, 12.5mm in width at the perpendicular and 127mm across the top of the V; they are worn on the left arm by entitled ratings below the rate of Chief Petty Officer. When worn without a rate badge, the centre of the device is to be midway between the point of the shoulder and the point of the elbow. When more than one Good Conduct Badge is worn, the distance between them at the perpendicular is to be 12.7mm. 

Stephen


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

The white top cap would not be normal rig in WW2. Blue all year round in most cases for the duration as I understand .


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Members of the crew of HMSM UTMOST with their "Jolly Roger" success flag, photographed alongside HMS FORTH in Holy Loch, on their return from a year's service in the Mediterranean.Date6 February 1942
Depends where the ship was operating. In tropics, just add a white cover. Also a khaki cap cover could be used .


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

That's logical. Perhaps my source from many years ago was 'Home waters and North Atlantic' 
Just something once told and always remembered. Now I will need to revise that...


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

I'm sure Americans would remember more about all of their war in the beautiful, warm South Pacific!

I checked further on 'white cap covers'....in the First War they were used in Home Waters also.... here is Admiral Jellico in white & blues. White caps were earlier than that as well. A couple of photos before 1900.


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

I remember reading somewhere (The Cruel Sea, perhaps) that white covers were removed at dusk during the war as they might reflect light?


----------



## 8575 (Sep 8, 2006)

mikeg43 said:


> I'm a newbie and have never served in the Royal Navy. Doing research on my father. When a Petty Officer becomes an Acting then Temporary Chief Petty Officer, what uniform does he wear (ie that of a P.O. or a C.P.O.)? If he still wears the uniform of his substantive rank ie P.O., how does anyone know he is now 'senior'?


Your best bet would be to download a copy of BR3(1) which lists and contains photos of all the differing types of RN uniform for officers, non-commissioned officers and ratings. It's in the public domain so not classified in any way.

https://www.royalnavy.mod.uk/-/medi...s/reference-library/br-3-vol-1/chapter-39.pdf


----------



## mikeg43 (Nov 8, 2020)

Stephen J. Card said:


> Chevrons. I should have remembered the correct name... being an ex P.O., Sea Cadets. The correct name is the iis the 'Good Service Badge'.
> 
> Here is the following:
> 
> ...


Thanks for your help

Mike


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

A pleasure.

Stephen


----------



## jonti (Mar 5, 2008)

mikeg43 said:


> I'm a newbie and have never served in the Royal Navy. Doing research on my father. When a Petty Officer becomes an Acting then Temporary Chief Petty Officer, what uniform does he wear (ie that of a P.O. or a C.P.O.)? If he still wears the uniform of his substantive rank ie P.O., how does anyone know he is now 'senior'?


As an ex CPO RN there may be a simple explanation. Very often the PO will know he (or she now) that they are in the frame to receive their buttons and will have another uniform with them ready to wear when the event happens.
jonti


----------

